# Bread and Watermelon.. Is it good for goats?



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not new to goats, but i was wondering if bread is good for goats? I feed my goats bread maybe once a month and they love it! So is it ok? Also i herd they can eat watermelon, what parts of it can they eat and is it good for them?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I feed my goats both bread and watermelon......they get bread everyday as a treat and watermelon when it's in season......I cut up the rinds when my kids are done eating it and they love it!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I feed mine all parts of the watermelons, they can eat bread too.
I feed mine all kinds of things 
Sara knows .....


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I have never heard of bread before... but they can definitely eat watermelon! The rind, the flesh, the seeds, and any other part that you can think of!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I feed mine all parts of the watermelons, they can eat bread too.
> I feed mine all kinds of things
> Sara knows .....


Lol!!!! And the kitchen sink!!


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh that is great news. No bread will ever be wasted again! I know when i feed it to them they about eat my fingers along with it. I now throw it in to them. Oh and my goats seem to love my horse treats. Do y'all think that is OK for them? And i am so glad about the watermelon, cus my mom loves to eat watermelon and i don't eat it, so now it wont go to waste!


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

still said:


> Lol!!!! And the kitchen sink!!


I have a goat that likes to eat fence insulators and metal wire. Sometimes i don't think she is all there in the head... but i love her!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Those are safe for them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

But metal and fence insulator are not.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

still said:


> Lol!!!! And the kitchen sink!!


:laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I didnt know if bread was a good treat for them , darn , I just had a friend who works in a deli ask me if I wanted their day old bread !
I will have to go visit the deli now , lol. Gimme that bread ! 

And watermelon ! Im dying to see them chow down on 
a big ol piece of that , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My girls LOVED the watermelon we had left over from our garden like LOVED it! LOL! It was so funny!


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> But metal and fence insulator are not.....


Yea i know.. when i am working on fence i have to keep a close eye on her. She had lots of problems when she was a baby and is lucky to be alive. She even runs around with a pipe on her head to keep her out of things.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine get bread every morning for treats. I have not tried watermelon, will have to try that though


----------

